# Alright!!! For the last @#$%^ time!



## Tgace (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a CLIP:







This is a MAGAZINE:






Don't make me tell you again!!!!


----------



## Tgace (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a FOLDING STOCK:






This is a TELESCOPING/ADJUSTABLE STOCK:






Any other questions???


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes. Do you know where I can get 150 round clips for my assault handgun with the folding telescoping stock?


----------



## Tgace (Feb 22, 2013)

This is AUTOMATIC FIRE:






This is SEMI-AUTOMATIC FIRE:


----------



## Tgace (Feb 22, 2013)

dirty dog said:


> yes. Do you know where i can get 150 round clips for my assault handgun with the folding telescoping stock?




ghaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haakon (Feb 22, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Yes. Do you know where I can get 150 round clips for my assault handgun with the folding telescoping stock?



Wow, you've got a Bolo Mauser with a folding stock? Cool....


----------



## Tgace (Feb 22, 2013)

This is a MACHINE GUN:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 23, 2013)

This is a clip

This is a magazine



Jam those in your "Assault Weapon"


----------



## Tames D (Feb 23, 2013)

This is a magazine.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 23, 2013)

Tgace said:


> This is a CLIP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do clips go in magazines?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 23, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Do clips go in magazines?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


No you pull the rounds (bullets) off the clip and then put them in the Mag.  The clip just holds a preset amount of ammo.  Makes it easier to count and load up.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, do magazines come in standard sizes? Ie. 5, 10, 15 etc. or is it different per manufacturer?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tgace (Feb 23, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Thanks, do magazines come in standard sizes? Ie. 5, 10, 15 etc. or is it different per manufacturer?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD



Depends on the weapon you are talking about. Manufacturers make magazines of various sizes.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tames D said:


> This is a magazine.



Those are hostile projectiles (hopefully some Heartbreak Ridge fans here)


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Feb 25, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Yes. Do you know where I can get 150 round clips for my assault handgun with the folding telescoping stock?



That would be the Glock 9 which costs thousands of dollars...and...as we all know will pass through airport metal detectors :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok, now everyone pay attention.  



View attachment $clip-vs-magazine-gun-500x394.jpg
View attachment $Glock-High-Capacity-Clips-And-Extended-Magazine.jpg

View attachment $thereisadifferen&.jpg


Now the next time some clueless type gets them backwards, point them here.  If they still repeat the inaccuracy I'll personally infract them for trolling and change their status to "Pink Belt with Fuzzy Slippers"


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 25, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ok, now everyone pay attention.
> 
> View attachment 17719
> View attachment 17720
> ...



Thanks for the pics... I have a few more questions if you don't mind. Might sound silly, but I won't know if I don't ask.

1. In pic. 1 - Is the clip hanging out for picture purpose only, but would normally have a mag around it.

2. In pic 2. The clips is being fed through the top. Is that for picture purpose only or is the magazine being filled and the metal spine removed?

3. What is the practical purpose of having a certain size magazine. Is it purely for convenience or does it serve another purpose. eg. ROF

Thanks,

J


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 25, 2013)

#3 larger magazine = less time between reloads.

1 & 2 I'll leave to more knowlegable folks than me.  My last time at the range I tried loading a banana clip.....found out this wasn't what they meant. 


View attachment $banana_magazine.jpg


----------



## Carol (Feb 25, 2013)

Less time between reloads can make a difference between living and dying.

Take an example discussed on MT, of a then-11 year old American Kenpo student, whose home was invaded by four thugs looking for a "thrill kill".  With her mother dying or perhaps dead from her stab wounds, and her own throat slit from ear to ear, she managed to bravely call 911.  (On a brighter note,  she has survived her ordeal, returned to school, and hopes to go to college.  A local scholarship fund has been set up for her).

Based on studies performed on officer-involved shootings within the NYPD, in situations where the subject does not fire back, the officer's hit rate was 30 percent.  In situations where the subject does fire back, the officer's hit rate drops to 18 percent.

In an armed home invasion scenario, how many invaders will be there?   How many shots will be fired until the threat is stopped?  


Sources:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...Student-mother-murdered?p=1232770#post1232770
http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/news/517488-196/cout-documents-in-cates-murder-released.html
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/08/nyregion/08nypd.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
http://www.nyc.gov/html/nypd/downloads/pdf/public_information/RAND_FirearmEvaluation.pdf


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks 

Is there a youtube clip any one can reference showing the use of a clip? I've tried searching but couldn't find.

I get the magazine, but the clips seem to be used different ways and curious.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 25, 2013)

This is an M1 Garand; the video shows loading the clip, inserting it into the rifle, and the operation of the rifle including ejecting the empty clip.

[video=youtube_share;jVG_fWYD67o]http://youtu.be/jVG_fWYD67o[/video]


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok, I take it that the M1 may be an exception to the rule, or is there an internal magazine?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 25, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Now the next time some clueless type gets them backwards, point them here.  If they still repeat the inaccuracy I'll personally infract them for trolling and change their status to "Pink Belt with Fuzzy Slippers"



Magazines and clips are interchangeable! I went to a shooting range once, and got to put a clip into my glock! I heard that when you put the magazine into an revolver that it works better than if you put the bullets in individually! Theres a clip on my desk, and im using a magazine as a bookmark!

Can i be a pink belt with fuzzy slippers now? :bangahead:


----------



## Carol (Feb 25, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> Ok, I take it that the M1 may be an exception to the rule, or is there an internal magazine?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD



Its an internal magazine.  The magazine is the part of the rifle that holds the ammo while it is waiting to be fired.  A magazine may or may not be detachable.

That particular example uses a bloc clip, the rounds are held together en bloc.  Other rifles used what are called "stripper clips", where the rounds are held in a single-file line and stripped off the clip as they are loaded in to the magazine.

Then there's the revolver, which is named for its circular magazine which revolves as each round is fired.  In the picture below, you'll see two groups of 6 bullets that are clustered together with a round piece of metal. This is called a "moon clip" (there are also "half moon clips), and it facilitates loading the bullets in to the the round magazine.  These are often called "speedloaders", as it is much faster than inserting a round, spinning the magazine, inserting the round, spinning the magazine, etc. In this case, the moon clip is never enters the magazine, it just holds the rounds at the proper spacing so it they can all be inserted at once.





Many semi-auto handguns (the sort that aren't revolvers) do not use clips at all, the user loads the rounds one at a time in to a magazine.  There is quite a bit of variation!


----------



## Tgace (Feb 25, 2013)

How to load .223 from CLIPS into a MAGAZINE.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 25, 2013)

This is a CLIP being loaded into the internal, non-detectable, magazine of a 1903 Springfield.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 25, 2013)

This is me practicing and changing detachable magazines with a Glock. I like to practice with unknown number of bullets so that I cant count rounds. I also usually wear eye protection. Don't know why I forgot to put them on here. Im also typically faster/smoother...honest.


----------

